# Puppies on crack!?



## BlownL67 (Jan 1, 2013)

Taste of Wild High Prairie + Kirkland Puppy

The breeder we got our puppies from used these 2 brands as a 50/50 mix and suggested we did the same. She is a nutrition nut and only used the best for the pups so we had no problem keeping the same combo.

The dogs have no problem mowing down the food which is good, but for some reason, they go absolutely nuts about 30-45 minutes after they are done eating. We understand they are puppies, but their behavior makes us wonder a little bit if there is something we should do with their food. They are 8 weeks old and are fed 1/4 cup in the morning, 1/3 cup for lunch, and 1/4 cup in the evening with a few tiny treats here and there throughout the day.

Does anyone else have this "issue" with their pup ?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake has always had several crazy bursts during the day. I have not noticed if they are after he eats, but for sure after he poos he usually breaks into a doodle dash. 
The first few times I saw Jake do a doodle dash I though for sure he was going to be crazy but then I started reading on here about everyone's poos doing the dash. 
My parents have a cockapoo that is a month older than him and several times a day they suddenly go at it like they are on "crack".  They dash around the house, jumping on and off the sofa and over the coffee table and attacking (but not ever hurting) each other, having huge tug-o-wars with toys and such.
He is now 7 months and has not slowed down one bit. I love it!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Are they high in carbs? If so this could add to their puppy energy.


----------

